# TV Karte bekommt kein signal :(



## Ezocker (21. August 2009)

Hey

Hab mir eine hauppauge hvr 1110 tvkarte gekauft 
Ich bekomme leider kein signal rein. hab versucht direkt mit der mitgelieferten antenne ein signal zu bekommen und die karte an die buchse für den sat receiver angeschlossen,
funktioniert aber beides nicht.

Bild:
http://www.hauppauge.com/Pages/press/presspictures/HVR-1100_board_front_OEM.jpg

muss ich womöglich den langen weissen anschluss der sich auf der karte befindet (bild) mit dem mb oder so verbinden?
kabel dazu liegt keines bei.

falls ihr andre vorschläge habt bitte auch äussern.

bitte helft mir

mfg ezocker


----------



## freshprince2002 (21. August 2009)

Mit einem SAT Receiver wird es schon mal nicht funktionieren, weils eine TV-Karte für Kabel oder DVB-T ist.
Wenns mit der mitgelieferten Antenne nicht funktioniert, dann liegts evtl. daran, dass du in deiner Gegend keinen DVB-T Empfang hast, falls du nicht doch was falsch in der Software konfiguriert hast.


----------



## Herbboy (21. August 2009)

ja, bei DVB-T: da müßte ne kleine antenne dabei sein, damit du DVB-T empfangen kannst. das kann selbst da, wo DVB-T verfügbar ist, je nach lage des zimmers schwierig sein. da muss man gff.man standorte durchprobieren.

und hast du nen link zum shop? ich finde die karte bei geizhals gar nicht..  wofür sind denn die drei kleineren stecker gedacht?


----------



## utacat (21. August 2009)

Versuchs mal hier mit diesem Link
Google Übersetzer
Da ist der Installationsguide.

Gruß utacat


----------



## Ezocker (21. August 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ja, bei DVB-T: da müßte ne kleine antenne dabei sein, damit du DVB-T empfangen kannst. das kann selbst da, wo DVB-T verfügbar ist, je nach lage des zimmers schwierig sein. da muss man gff.man standorte durchprobieren.
> 
> und hast du nen link zum shop? ich finde die karte bei geizhals gar nicht..  wofür sind denn die drei kleineren stecker gedacht?




Auf der Verpackung und im internet heist sie HVR 1100,
Auf ihr selbst steht HVR 1110.


----------



## rebel4life (22. August 2009)

Willst du einen Sat Receiver anschließen? Bzw. wie empfängst du das Signal fürs Fernsehen in deiner Wohnung? Satellit (Schüssel), DVB-T oder per Kabel? Das wäre gut zu wissen. 

Überallfernsehen.de

Da kannst du deinen Wohnort eingeben und schauen, ob DVB-T verfügbar ist.

Falls du aber Satellit hast, dann hast du mit dieser Karte einen Fehlkauf getätigt, denn dafür brauchst du eine DVB-S Karte.


----------



## Ezocker (22. August 2009)

Ja empfange momentan zuhause per sat-schüssel digitales fernsehen.

wollte die karte installieren weil ich jetzt dann in ne zweitwohnung (wegen lehre) ziehe und dann genug stress hab.

Laut internet sollen bei mir Zdf und Ard per dvbt verfügbar sein.
Dort wo ich bald wohne aber alle bekannten sender.

Ich hab jetzt bewertungen andrer käufer dieses produkts im internet gelesen und bin mir daher ziehmlich sicher das einfach die karte totaler schrott ist.

Achja sind an einer "dvb-s" karte die buchsen mit aussengewinden wie beim sat-receiver die ich bei meiner tv-karte vermisse^^?

Ich denk jetz wird mir alles klar: ich dachte an einer tv-karte sind die anschüsse zum anschliessen einer dvbt antenne UND der sat schüssel vorhanden...
was also nicht der fall ist


----------



## rebel4life (22. August 2009)

Die Karte selbst wird gar nicht so schlecht sein, nur die Software von Hauppauge ist halt ein Albtraum...

Wenn es möglich ist, würde ich für DVB-T eine kleine Außenantenne montieren, damit sollte ein besserer Empfang als wie mit ner kleinen Stummelantenne drinnen sein und so ne Antenne kostet auch nur ein paar Euro.


----------



## Ezocker (22. August 2009)

Okay danke für den tipp


----------



## Herbboy (22. August 2009)

das is also die karte: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Hauppauge WinTV - HVR-1100 DVB-T/Analog   ?

die ist nicht für SAT geeignet. da kannst du mit ner kleinen antenne DVB-T empfangen oder über nen kabel-TV-anschluss analoges kabelTV.


----------



## Ezocker (23. August 2009)

Ja das ist die Karte. Okay danke.


----------

